# One Of My Vices/vises



## ELHEAD (Apr 26, 2016)

Only a dozen or so, Maybe more. I really haven't counted. But vises seem to be a vice for me. Just added another today . A Vicro / Kuei 6". Needs a littleTLC but it seems to have little wear.  Only needs handles and a jaw face.


----------



## Dave Smith (Apr 27, 2016)

vises are very handy in shops and a dozen is not too many---it's funny--- when I started counting mine in my head I came up with well over 20. and I'm sure I have lots more as I keep thinking---take pictures of the rest of yours cause they are all neat and useful and fun to look at----Dave


----------



## Chipper5783 (Apr 27, 2016)

Ah yes.  Vises and vices.

Attached are pictures of some unusual examples:
- Morton multi-vise series II.  Sort of large for most of what I do, but quite cool (came to me severly siezed up).
- Simco Tri-vise Universal ? (or so I have been told - quite a heavy duty unit, but no branding)
- Small Record 414.  Looking online they are much criticized.  One recommendation I have seen is to modify the pivot bolt to allow for tighteneing the movable jaw down to the bed after setting the pressure screw.  I like that idea, it makes sense and I will probably do that.
- PB Hi-Lo vise.  Strictly speaking a conventional mill vise, but fitted with a differential screw so the jaw moves a long way for each turn of the crank.  As the pressure comes on, it will engage the backing screw and generate a lot of pressure, but only for about 1/2 turn (I may not have explained it very well).  Works great on material like steel, not so good if trying to hold something soft - so not really a factor for a mill vise.
- A small flimsy tilt vise - broken & repaired - no name.

Regards, David


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 27, 2016)

Well there are worse vices


----------



## Dave Smith (Apr 28, 2016)

David--very nice vises-----I have a vise like your first picture of your Morton, but mine has no ID tag on it---I figured someone made it but it matches yours---one thing about mine is the threads are left handed--I couldn't figure out why unless the owner was left handed---is yours left handed for tightening?----Dave


----------



## ELHEAD (Apr 28, 2016)

Not all of them, and not all metal working. Maybe you will recognize all of them.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Apr 28, 2016)

Awsome vises.  That is quite the collection.  I don't know how many I have.  In fact I probably have vices I don't even know I've got!  Okay, okay, the pun is getting old.


----------

